# 2010 le champ TI review



## MotoTi (May 18, 2010)

I am posting a review of the Motobecane 2010 Le Champion Ti. I want to gear this towards beginners or people who dont want to take the leap towards Motobecane because they just dont know anything about it. I just joined to forums and probbly wont post much, but I am not a "shill" for bikes direct. They did me right, but its not like I got a discount or anything.

About me: I just lost my 2009 Cannondale Six carbon five with mostly Shimano 105 groupset. It was a great bike and everything I expected in a full carbon bike. I got a clearance model (MSRP $2200) for $1800. I ride about 100 miles a week which is alot for a small island like Okinawa. I had $2000 to blow on a bike so cash wasnt an issue. I had an opportunity to get the same damned Cdale from a seller here on island for $1600 but missed out. I would have bought it in all honesty. The only other option was a Trek 1.2 for $800. No, sorry. FYI: aluminum frame with carbon fork bikes with Sora groupsets go for about $1500 here on Okinawa. Aluminum/carbon 105 equipped bikes gor for $2000 easy. These people have no idea how awful they have it and they LOVE to bike. I chose a Ti bike because I DID NOT trust that a Carbon frame bike from BD would come in mint condition even via FedEx. I was in a "one shot-one kill" mindset. When you have a cracked carbon frame and the LBS here wants to charge $2500 for a replacement frame, you get a little leery. Plus, with the exception of 1 bike, the Motobecane carbons are downright ugly. Sorry BD. I am a MTBer by trade and I have never ridden a steel or aluminum frame roadie.

SHIPPING: take a look at IMG 939. This is how your bike will ship. The box seemed kinda narrow but that may be my imagination. Notice the wheel. I can see how it might get bent in the shipping. You bet that was the first thing I checked out. All in all, I was pleased. Everything was covered and protected except for the extremities. I can see how the painted frames might have chips and whatnot. But thats why I got Ti. There was a pile of garbage left over from the packaging. Was it just as good as any major manufacturer? IMO, yes. Defenitely. No dings, scratches, untrue wheels, or anything. All major components had instructions. The main booklet was a far cry from my Cdale CD or Trek MTB manual.

THE FRAME: I cant see any difference from a Litespeed frame. If those are handmade, then I guess this one was too. Handmade? Really? I mean, what is a "handcrafted" burger from Ruby T's anyways? The guy put it on a bun? Thats the selling point? Whatever. Take a look at 465 and 472. The welds look just like what you will see on a Litespeed or something.

THE GROUPSET: Brand new Ultegra 6700. My SgtMaj just bought a Kestrel Talon SL with Ultegra (6600?) and even he noticed some differences. That Kestrel is beautiful BTW. I got a Shimano 105 cassette however. It was supposed to be an Ultegra. Big deal? Nah. 10 grams and $25. Just being honest here.....

THE STICKERS: Yes, I know people are interested in the decals. Yes, they are stickers. But at least they arent like the ones you would see on a Dyno from 1988. Take a look at pics 470 and 471. Not as bad as I imagined. "Motobecane" is at least in individual lettering. Notice a smudge from my finger....

WEIGHT: My cannondale weighed in at 21.5 lbs with what you see on my bike now. The Moto Ti weighed in at 18.4. I used an electronic scale. I stepped on two to three times until I got a matching weight. Then I grabbed the bike and did the same. I'm not a scientist. The point is that Motobecane is not lying. The bike is light. They claimed 17.25 without pedals. I got 17.2 Nuff said.

TITANIUM: (durability) I cracked a head tube on a CF frame going 23mph into a concrete stanchion. It happens. Will Ti stand up to the same abuse? I dunno. Considering the costs? I'll take my chances with Ti. Plus you dont have to baby the damned thing. Its a freaking bike man. (Weight). You cant shave 3lbs off by going from 105 to ultegra and control tech to Ritchey WCS. This frame is lighter than a entry level Carbon Fiber from Cannoondale. (Stiffness) Ok, I am not L Armstrong. but when I really cranked hard going up hills on the Cdale, I could hear a plastic like creaking. Was it my frame? You tell me. I dont know what else it could be. I didnt hear anything but my chain on the MotoTi. More on this later. (Road Dampening) I havent done steel or AL. I have read everyone else's opinion. Here is mine: if CF gets a 100% score then Ti gets 90%. Maybe its in my mind, but CF seemed more "dead". Not bad. I dont think dead is bad. Whatever. I would like to day Ti is just as good, but I cant. 

PERFORMANCE: I have been out of the saddle for about a month. Its also alot more humid here now. Let me tell you about MCAS Futenma. There is a 6mi track going around the base. Its fast and fun. There are 7 hills here that are short but steep. Elevation difference is about 150ft. I never managed over 15.6 mph over the course with my Cdale Six carbon 5. Despite being in worse shape than before, I did 16.8 mph on the MotoTi. No lie. Plus I did it in the direction that does not take advantage of the elevation difference. Ok. What changed? I climbed better over those 7 hills. I could feel it. I didnt have to shift near the tops of them like before. I know so. Was it my weight? I weighed in at 164 today like normal. Was it the bike weight? 3lbs makes a difference. Was it the frame stiffness? Was I not wasting as much energy going up those hills with a flexy frame? Again, you tell me. 

FINAL WORD: Titanium is the real deal Its just as good as carbon without all the hangups. No fancy paint jobs though. You want fancy paint? get a Trek Madone or a Kestrel Talon (man that is a sweet looking bike!!!). In terms of the value, my math is not exact. But a Litespeed Icon at 4k to 4.5k is heavier (by a few grams) and the components arent as valuable (by a few bucks) if your order from adrenaline bikes. I might be wrong, but saving a grand does not lie. You can pick up a 2k bike fom them but its an 8speed with some suspect components. Do yourself a favor, spend the difference in price on a fancy helmet, fancy shoes, carbon this/that, and nice roeckle gloves. If I could do it over again, I would have gotten the dura ace model. Its a spectacular vaue. Even if you compare the Moto Ti bikes to thier carbon counterparts, the Ti bikes are lighter and have better components. You will pay a premium for full ultegra though. My $2000 model is not as good of a value as the $1700 model IMO.

As for Bikes Direct... Dont be scared. You wont get screwed over if you pick up a Ti bike from them (I cant speak on Carbon). No horror story here. You dont get the LBS treatment, but seriously.... what is that? Fitting? I bought 3 bikes from my LBS. Each time he sat me on the bike and asked me "how does that feel?". In a month I get a free tune up. Is that worth the mark up or the rice difference from BD? Hardly. This navy doc here sends in video of him riding and gets analysis of his form to determine fit and component size. If your LBS will change out stems and seat posts to get the best fit, then that LBS is the real deal.

If you like to dismount, mess with critters, and take pictures of cool stuff get some Keen sandals. Those bad larrys are the poop. You're stuck with SPDs but man, they are really really nice. Get it 1.5 to 2 sizes too big though.


----------



## dscott1000 (May 3, 2010)

Your experience is similar to mine, which I just posted about on a thread I started to get advice on sizing. Very happy with my Ti.


----------



## texasdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice. 

How tall are you and what size frame did you get? That seat post looks to be at about maximum extension.

I'm looking at the Fantom Cross Pro Titanium to get a more versatile commute/day touring bike. that I can strap racks on. But nice.


----------



## MotoTi (May 18, 2010)

CORRECTION: I was wrong about the cassette. I'm an idiot. The cassette said 10"S". It is an ultegra cassette.


----------



## MotoTi (May 18, 2010)

Tx: I am 67" and I got a 54. I do think the seat is a little high by about a quarter inch. Its a great bike. Not as great as the cervelo tri I got to screw around with today though


----------



## dstedman (Apr 14, 2010)

I assume you mean the the 53cm - I'm 5'7" and I just got the 51 & couldn't be happier! I have a longer inseam & shorter torso, so went smaller. Rode it to work this morning - 23 miles of fun! We'll see how the ride home feels.


----------



## MotoTi (May 18, 2010)

17.2 mph average on the faster route around the Base. Yep, this bike is the real deal folks. Very very impressed with titanium. Ultegra is just as much of a jump in quality and precision as 105 is from Tiagra.


----------



## ninemileimages (Jun 4, 2010)

I just received my 2010 Motobecane Le Champion Ti (48cm) yesterday and have to say after a 19 mile ride last evening, I already love this bike. The two words that come to mind are "fast" and "comfortable". I also ride one of those "name brand" "plastic bikes" and definitely notice the difference in the rides. All in all the Moto is a real bargain. 

This was my second bike from Bikesdirect (1st is a Fantom CX 49cm) and my good friend ordered 2 bikes all at once last year (a Mercier and a Moto MTB for her son). Delivery is prompt. Merchandise is of quality and value. I don't know what all the hoopla is over BD. Bikes are of the same quality as a bike shop. I also support my LBS so I don't feel bad saving big money now and then by ordering online.

Back to the Le Champ Ti, Build is beautiful. The Ultegra 10 speed is flawless as usual and the Mavic Aksiums will do for now. The guys on the ride were drooling at how good it looks. It responded very well when I "stepped on the gas" and it climbs better than my T**k (plastic bike). What folks have told me about titanium being plush is true. When I got home I wanted to do another 20 miles!

Bottom line first impression of titanium is that the ride is a cross between steel and carbon. I am sure I will have this bike for many years to come.

Note about size: I am 5'6" with a 28.5" inseam. (Hey...I'm short!). I got the 48cm and it fits perfectly. Very similar in geometry to my Madone. The top tube is slightly longer. They even put on a 90mm stem instead of the 100mm on the bigger sizes. The best thing I would suggest is to compare measurements taken from bikes you have ridden before and compare it to BD's geometry charts. This way you might insure a better fit. Have fun and keep riding!


----------

